# Feature product



## Kris (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Projekt und dazu eine product-Datei. Wenn das Produkt auf Plugins basiert, lässt es sich starten. Es soll jedoch wegen der Update-Funktion auf Features basieren. Dort erhalte ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung.


```
!SESSION Mon Jan 18 12:16:31 CET 2010 ------------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.launcher 4 0 2010-01-18 12:16:31.086
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:556)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1287)
```

Was muss bei einem auf features basierendem Projekt extra beachtet werden?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2010)

Kris hat gesagt.:


> Was muss bei einem auf features basierendem Projekt extra beachtet werden?


Das du selbst dafür sorgen musst das alle Abhänigkeiten erfüllt sind. Welche Features hast du eingebunden?


----------



## Kris (21. Jan 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, habe die org.eclipse.rcp eingefügt und es hat funktioniert. Nun aber ein weiteres Problem. Beim aller ersten Start der exportierten Applikation tritt folgender Fehler auf. 


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.ds 4 0 2010-01-21 14:45:14.004
!MESSAGE 
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The bundle could not be resolved. Reason: Missing Constraint: Import-Package: org.eclipse.equinox.internal.util.event; version="1.0.0"
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.getResolverError(AbstractBundle.java:1313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.getResolutionFailureException(AbstractBundle.java:1297)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:309)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:370)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1068)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:557)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:464)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:248)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:445)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:337)
```

Ich habe sogar im Feature das Plug-In org.eclipse.equinox.util hinzugefügt. Jedoch erscheint der Fehler weiterhin. Wie gesagt nur beim ersten Start. Beim zweiten nicht mehr.
Ich habe versucht diesen zu googlen, aber auf die Fragen, die meine Leidensgenossen haben, gab es keine Antworten.


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2010)

Kris hat gesagt.:


> Hat sich erledigt, habe die org.eclipse.rcp eingefügt und es hat funktioniert. Nun aber ein weiteres Problem. Beim aller ersten Start der exportierten Applikation tritt folgender Fehler auf.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Vielleicht musst du das product vor dem starten synchronisieren...


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2010)

Die Versionsnummer passt nicht zu dem Bundle das in deinem Produkt landet.


----------



## Kris (22. Jan 2010)

Und was kann man da jetzt machen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jan 2010)

Nachschauen welche Version des Packages in deinem Product landet und welches Bundle sie exportiert. Danach entweder eine andere Version dieses Bundles einbinden, oder deine Version Constraints weniger genau gestallten.


----------



## Kris (2. Feb 2010)

Wie gestaltetman die Version Constraints weniger genau?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Feb 2010)

Kris hat gesagt.:


> Wie gestaltetman die Version Constraints weniger genau?



Einfach die Version draußen lassen...


----------



## Kris (8. Feb 2010)

Welchen Effekt hat es, wenn da schon überall 0.0.0.0 steht?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2010)

Im Feature? Die Versionen im Feature werden beim Build als exakter Match eingetragen. 
Es geht hier um ein Import-Package auf eine bestimmte Version innerhalb eines Bundle Manifests. In deinem Produkt ist allerdings anscheinend kein Bundle vorhanden das dieses Package in der geforderten Version exportiert.


----------

